# wisnton loves his acana



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ordered acana on the 27th gt here today..not too shabby!
opened up the bag and fed winston one kibble from my hands two times to test if he'd eat it..and he did 
took a handful of it, and threw it into his untouched totw bowl LOL....and he ate that.

food smells lie fish too!
only thing that is annoying is the packaging...the back is so annoying ...with the ingredients list in several languages....also the package is greasy...it seems champion makes greasy packages.

Looks like winston loves this food though , so we shall see how it works....I'd lie to find it for cheaper than 64 bucks shipped but a having trouble.(best Ive found is 63 shipped on pfd but that WAS AFTER ORDERING FROM PETFLOW) I guess i misread and thought petflow wasn't charging me tax, but they charged me dollars


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

On the contrary I like the ingredient list in several languages because in Swedish (I think) it lists the percentages of each ingredient.

I've never had greasy packaging and I get it for the cats!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad you found something Winston likes. Hope it agrees with him and you continue to be happy with it. Packaging doesn't mean a thing, (other than disclosure of course), its the inside bits that count! 
Good Luck!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I am glad he likes his Acana!

The best I could find was $64.99 with free shipping at Pet Food Station, here: www.petfoodstation.com - Acana Pacifica Dry Dog Food, Free Shipping over $49

Most likely there will be a promotion where you may save a bit, but it sounds like the mid to low $60's is the norm. Also, I have never experienced an issue with "greasy" packaging.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I like Acana/Orijen packaging... you can tell they spend some $$ on their materials. Trust me on this one

Glad its working, RC. Great food.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

I very much like their packaging...but that's just me. I've always been a "texture" person, I sleep in only satin pjs, and I like frosty glass for how it feels when I scratch it...the packaging of Champion products give me that same "it's weird and I like it" feeling lol, it seems kinda "slippery" I think I understand what you mean by "greasy". I also like that it's vacuum sealed because the food is more fresh . 

I hope you and Winston like Acana and it works for you both. After comparing labels, there's nothing else I feel comfortable feeding my boys aside from Orijen and Acana (and eventually RAW thanks DFC people  ). Wonderful products.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya know what you could do if you don't like the packaging? You could get yourself an airtight container to put the food in. Then you'd never have to deal with it until you got a new bag!:evil::tape2::becky:

Seriously, I'm really glad Winston likes it. Great choice, Dave! :thumb:


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Ya know what you could do if you don't like the packaging? You could get yourself an airtight container to put the food in. Then you'd never have to deal with it until you got a new bag!:evil::tape2::becky:


lol, I put the dog food in containers with a scoop for convenience, despite how much I love the bag....I hate throwing it out, I always sit and look at it first (even though I've read the ingredients in every language a bunch of times already hahaah!)


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, I hate my kibble's "greasy" feeling bag so I always dump it into a container, lol. Glad you found something he likes!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Ya know what you could do if you don't like the packaging? You could get yourself an airtight container to put the food in. Then you'd never have to deal with it until you got a new bag!:evil::tape2::becky:
> 
> Seriously, I'm really glad Winston likes it. Great choice, Dave! :thumb:


YES!!! I second that suggestion. An airtight container is something every kibble feeder should have, regardless of the packaging. 

Airtight. Container. A container that's airtight. It's amazing!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> YES!!! I second that suggestion. An airtight container is something every kibble feeder should have, regardless of the packaging.
> 
> Airtight. Container. A container that's airtight. It's amazing!


The kibble might not be able to breathe though.... hwell:

Glad Winston is digging it!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad he likes it and I hope he does well on it.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Caty M said:


> On the contrary I like the ingredient list in several languages because in Swedish (I think) it lists the percentages of each ingredient.
> 
> I've never had greasy packaging and I get it for the cats!


If it says SWE/DK/FI/NO its probably Swedish and meant for the Scandinavian market.


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

About the airtight containers, i just want to throw it out there that some manufacturers with foil bags recommend keeping the food in the bag then place it in an airtight container if you want to. I guess the reasoning is that the plastic can absorb the oils in the food.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think it was some Scandanavian language, my cats are on EVO right now so I can't check! I just like knowing the percentage of each ingredient, I wish more companies would do this!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ordered acana on the 27th gt here today..not too shabby!
> opened up the bag and fed winston one kibble from my hands two times to test if he'd eat it..and he did
> took a handful of it, and threw it into his untouched totw bowl LOL....and he ate that.
> 
> ...


m so stunned that the acana smells fishy....id be curious what orijen smelled like


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

The fish Orijen smells like fish and the regular one just smells like regular kibble.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We have a local store that sells Acana and even there it is around $60-$65. I can check the next time I go in though to make sure.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

For what it's worth, the packaging seems 'greasy' to me, too...love the food tho for our big girl.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

[email protected] the packaging....LOVE IT!! and I am sure any pet store in your area will let you take a whiff of a few kibbles of Orijen if you ask, I am always going in pet stores taking a of whiff of food.


----------

